# OC, Ca. - Postmates vs. UberEATS vs. DoorDash vs. GrubHub



## Jsv (Jan 20, 2017)

Anyone doing food deliveries in south OC areas? I've been doing these platforms about a month now and I'm curious to find out your thoughts etc regarding these Apps....I'm just doing this a couple times a week for a side-gig. 

Postmates, likes are: log in anytime, super busy most days I have gone out; usually in one central area for deliveries 
Dislikes: 
UberEATS : very few pings even at peak times; avg delivery is about $9 per factoring peak rates. The no tip option stinks. Not using this app much at all. 
DoorDasher: commitment required in blocks; lot of driving; some lengthy pauses between deliveries even at peak hours. $5 flat for delivery + 100% tip (so they say). 
Grubhub - trying tonight. Blocks required, we'll see how it goes. Anyone have any Grubhub experiences? 

So far Postmates has been the most consistent on all things (Delivery's, pay).


----------



## Ewsername (Jan 10, 2017)

I am not seeing any UberEats promotions for this week. Are you able to see anything?


----------



## rudygti (May 16, 2016)

i hate deaing with all the asshole pax so ive been doing post mates this last week. the hourly is less than lyft or uber at base rates unless you can really dial it in and get 3 deliveries an hour, thats thhe benchmark, if you can hit 3 an hour you can avg 20 an hour if not its more like 15. with lyft or uber even at base rates if your not waiting for pings 20 an hour is easy. i enjoy post mates way more than driving stuck up idiot pax around who expect god service on x or lyft standard. the best way to do it is drive the morning business commuters 5-9am, hit the gym,eat, than do post mates 11-1 and get blitz pricing and stacked deliveries, and than if you really need to grind take the evening business commuters on uber or lyft unless your in an area with expensive postmates deliveries, usually the friendly wealthy people will tip fat. the biggest thing with postmates is i literally dont mind doing it. i went 8 hours today and it felt like nothing. you can blast your music, sing along, enjoy herbal treats etc. lyft and uber is always hit or miss, im just gonna not give af uck anymore and just lyft and uber with headphones in and ihgnore the shithead n the back


----------

